# How Do I Change MY PC ID?



## 12iron (Jun 11, 2009)

Hello
I need to change my PC ID on Windows Vista.
I know its possible because if you redo your computer it changes it.
-America45

EDIT:
PC ID looks like this btw.


----------



## deleted122510 (Mar 18, 2009)

"I know its possible because if you redo your computer it changes it."

Hi - 

You just solved your own issue - LOL


----------



## 12iron (Jun 11, 2009)

yes, but I want to change it WITHOUT redoing my computer.


----------



## deleted122510 (Mar 18, 2009)

Oh, is this what you're looking for? I really don't know what you're talking about, so I simply Googled it; http://terrikaduck.netfirms.com/pcid.htm


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, I thought you were talking about productID...


----------



## 12iron (Jun 11, 2009)

Undocked Windy said:


> Oh, is this what you're looking for? I really don't know what you're talking about, so I simply Googled it; http://terrikaduck.netfirms.com/pcid.htm


no, that doesnt change what Im trying to change.
I posted a small picture of the PC ID number that im trying to change.


----------



## lorjack (Nov 15, 2007)

Yeah and i don't see where you found that number. Why do you want to change it?


----------



## 12iron (Jun 11, 2009)

lorjack said:


> Yeah and i don't see where you found that number. Why do you want to change it?


the number is used to identify my PC on the internet.
and why I want to change it is besides the point of this thread.


----------



## lorjack (Nov 15, 2007)

I think i know what # you are talking about now. And the only reason to change it is to bypass network restrictions. Which is not supported at TSF.


----------



## 12iron (Jun 11, 2009)

lorjack said:


> I think i know what # you are talking about now. And the only reason to change it is to bypass network restrictions. Which is not supported at TSF.


I am not trying to bypass any network restriction. I wanted to change my Identity on the internet, similarly to how some people want their IP changed when their browing the web or when people need to change their identity in witness protection programs.


----------



## lorjack (Nov 15, 2007)

Heh,

I just saw your other thread on a different forum and i see that they have told you the same thing. Besides you already know how to change it, so just go and reformat.


----------



## 12iron (Jun 11, 2009)

lorjack said:


> Heh,
> 
> I just saw your other thread on a different forum and i see that they have told you the same thing. Besides you already know how to change it, so just go and reformat.


I am trying to change it WITHOUT reformatting. 
Now please, stop posting unless you can help.


----------



## lorjack (Nov 15, 2007)

Tech Support Forum Rules & Conduct.


----------



## deleted122510 (Mar 18, 2009)

Oh, I see. You want to bypass security basically. I'm not saying that's a bad thing, as it will let download multiple things from Rapidshare, Megaupload, etc. Which is fun, but.. it's illegal, basically. And is not allowed to be discussed or references on TSF, so.. I think that basically covers this thread since.. well.. is there really any other reason to change your IP ? LOL


----------



## 12iron (Jun 11, 2009)

Undocked Windy said:


> Oh, I see. You want to bypass security basically. I'm not saying that's a bad thing, as it will let download multiple things from Rapidshare, Megaupload, etc. Which is fun, but.. it's illegal, basically. And is not allowed to be discussed or references on TSF, so.. I think that basically covers this thread since.. well.. is there really any other reason to change your IP ? LOL


Don't guess my reason, it has nothing to do with anything illegal. I just want to change my online identity.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

I think it covered, thread closed.


----------

